# Chum advice please (Oceanmaster please chim in)



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a question for everyone...What type of chum are you using?

Right now im buying chum from walmart, and using a chum churn from the bait fish i catch. 

When yall use chum is it store bought? or bait fish and fish guts(from previous catches) cut up in a bucket and scooped out? Or just a chum churn and using live bait good enough? 

the fish do come up fine but i think im going overkill here.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This is just my take on chum. You don't need it all the time. Certain structures hold diff species. If you wan't to use chum, collect it when your cleaning your fish, or like you already do, run some thru the churn, not all. Don't use guts. If you want to make it more complicated you can mix it with some sand. "Borrow" one of your wifes/ glfrnds plastics or a paper waxed 1/2 gl container and freeze it, outside garage! Use the old potato bags (2) that you've saved and put a 3-5lb weight in it when you use it. Drop it to the bottom and when you think it's soaked enough, start bringing it up and bounce it around as you do. Bring it up and get some more chunks ready, freeline em back with little to no weight. If you don't get hit, there's absolutely nothing there. Use your radar to look for a chater! Only kidden! Good Luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

We grind all of our fish backs guts tails bait ect mix it with sand dog food a bit of silver glitter and wesson oil. pour it into 1 gal milk jugs and freeze. Tie to small rope stab and twist many holes in the jug bridle anchor line and send it to the bottom. every 10 mins pull it up to top and send it back down. keep the second jug 10=15 feet down We catch tuna mahi cobia and alot of macks this way. and the snapper eat on the surface lol fly rod!!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where is a good place to get a chum grinder? And which one will work for fish like white trout, menhadden, and left over bonita.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sushi maker said:


> We grind all of our fish backs guts tails bait ect mix it with sand dog food a bit of silver glitter and wesson oil. pour it into 1 gal milk jugs and freeze. Tie to small rope stab and twist many holes in the jug bridle anchor line and send it to the bottom. every 10 mins pull it up to top and send it back down. keep the second jug 10=15 feet down We catch tuna mahi cobia and alot of macks this way. and the snapper eat on the surface lol fly rod!!!


DUDE THAT'S AWESOME!!!! Thanks for the new ideas!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yep...Catch them on top all the time...!! I will admit though I buy my chum in bulk from Pro Fish Chum online. It is freeze dryed in the bag ready to use. You can store it anywhere. It's in a dry form and makes about 20 lbs. of chum when it is put in water and rehydrated. I do have a chum grinder but quit using it a couple of years ago. If I decide to make my own I will use the idea posted above. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I've made a chum churn that works pretty well, and appreciate the good ideas posted above by Sushi Maker. Thanks bud! :thumbsup: You da man.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

good stuff everyone just the info i was lookin for! thanks :thumbup: 

sushimaker- what do you mean by "bridle anchor line"?
oceanmaster- im going to check that site out. hey buddy if you decide to sell that chum grinder let me know ill make some use outta it


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*chum*

WHEN YOU BRIDLE THE ANCHOR just put a rope around it to allow your weighted chum bottle to slide up and down the anchor line. I am lazy and use a U bolt lol Be sure to use the silver glitter it really works as it looks like a bait fish that has just been consumed and scales are everywhere. We catch snappers top water with this.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Sushi maker said:


> WHEN YOU BRIDLE THE ANCHOR just put a rope around it to allow your weighted chum bottle to slide up and down the anchor line. I am lazy and use a U bolt lol Be sure to use the silver glitter it really works as it looks like a bait fish that has just been consumed and scales are everywhere. We catch snappers top water with this.


U bolt and silver glitter sound like winners to me. :thumbup: Thanks much.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

ahh i understand now, thanks buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

lastcast said:


> This is just my take on chum. You don't need it all the time. Certain structures hold diff species. If you wan't to use chum, collect it when your cleaning your fish, or like you already do, run some thru the churn, not all. Don't use guts. If you want to make it more complicated you can mix it with some sand. "Borrow" one of your wifes/ glfrnds plastics or a paper waxed 1/2 gl container and freeze it, outside garage! Use the old potato bags (2) that you've saved and put a 3-5lb weight in it when you use it. Drop it to the bottom and when you think it's soaked enough, start bringing it up and bounce it around as you do. Bring it up and get some more chunks ready, freeline em back with little to no weight. If you don't get hit, there's absolutely nothing there. Use your radar to look for a chater! Only kidden! Good Luck.:thumbsup:


i have an spare rotor from a car, im sure that will be heavy enough to send it down! :thumbup: good advice man!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Another "super secret" ingredient is to take any sort of dry pasta and zing it in the food processor until broken into little bits... not dust... Soak this in pure menhaden/pogie oil. add more as it absorbs it. Once fully saturated, incorporate this into your chum mix.

This will escape the chum bag as highly wisible white tasty bits.

Adding sand to this noodle mix will will absorb even more oil and fully covers the water column as the oily sand sinks and the pasta nearly floats while the fish chum covers it all in between...

Brent


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Deep water turn on.*

Soak chunks of cinder block (concrete block) over night in Menhaden oil. Drop these chunks right whee you are fishing. You get the scent right down under the boat. There is nothing for the fish to eat so they grab your bait.

Now that Grouper are closed, you can stay shallow and catch a bunch of Grunts.


----------



## Snook Slayer (Oct 17, 2011)

hogdogs said:


> Another "super secret" ingredient is to take any sort of dry pasta and zing it in the food processor until broken into little bits... not dust... Soak this in pure menhaden/pogie oil. add more as it absorbs it. Once fully saturated, incorporate this into your chum mix.
> 
> This will escape the chum bag as highly wisible white tasty bits.
> 
> ...


I never tried pasta for saltwater fish, good idea soaking it in menhaden. How about adding fish scales to the mix to make it more shinny. What fish go after this mix?

Have you guys see the website http://fishchumpro.com. They have all kinds of great ideas, but I did learn some cool stuff in this forum.


----------

